# Sirius+XM.....XM+Sirius



## Hardin Thicke (Jun 18, 2008)

While renewing my Sirius service last night, I spoke to the customer rep (actually spoke English as a first language, fancy that) about having to carry two full subscriptions to both services as my vehicles have both services in them. He told me that in June, Sirius XM will offer the opposite service as a second receiver, and the customer will receive a "significant" discount on the other service. He didn't indicate if it will be the usual charge for the second receiver or not.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Hardin Thicke said:


> While renewing my Sirius service last night, I spoke to the customer rep (actually spoke English as a first language, fancy that) about having to carry two full subscriptions to both services as my vehicles have both services in them. He told me that in June, Sirius XM will offer the opposite service as a second receiver, and the customer will receive a "significant" discount on the other service. He didn't indicate if it will be the usual charge for the second receiver or not.


Well it is about time the company started merging something other than channels. I hope the Rep you spoke to was correct with the information. And when in the world are they going to merge their websites


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

Perfect! By then the 5 remaining subscribers will be very happy.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

pigskins said:


> Perfect! By then the 5 remaining subscribers will be very happy.


I'm sure there will be many more than 5 subscribers. The Sub rate and revenue are both up now. And Mr. King and I will still be hanging out with Little Stevie at his Underground Garage


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I did enjoy "Breakfast with The Beatles" for a while this morning as I drove around town.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I did enjoy "Breakfast with The Beatles" for a while this morning as I drove around town.


I haven't caught that show yet probably because I'm rarely in my car in the mornings. I want a radio for the home, but now I'm paying off that lifetime sub for the car. And I would have to pay for the radio and pay for its use also. So I'm stuck waiting for now


----------

